# Best snow tires for 3/4 ton Rams



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Switching over this year from the all season tires to snow tires on dedicated rims as the all terrains tend not to do so well once they are half worn, but still have plenty of summer weather miles left in them.

Tire dealer has plenty of options, but what have you guys found to be best for 265/70R17 and 245/75R16 sizes?

I plow with nearly 1000 lb Blizzard plows and carry about 1200lbs in the bed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Choose from any of the below

Dunlap Dueler AT revoII
Firestone WinterForce
Nokians (choose one)
Bridgestone Blizzaks


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

bfgoodrich ta ko's
or
continentals mpt $


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Just pick up bfg's ebay 700 free shipping lt265 / 75r16 no raised whites they also had a 70 dollar rebate I'll post the link


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191406604588&alt=web


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Not sure if the rebate is still available thst is an awesome price discount tire told 900 i bought two sets saved around 700


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Citytow;1906398 said:


> bfgoodrich ta ko's
> or
> continentals mpt $


You couldn't get me to plow with those tires that are on that truck.
for mudd'en sure but not for snow.

I have run the BFg's, they do work well but they are way over priced for what they are, they do wear out fester that other brands when loaded down and plowing.

I like the bridgestone revo & they clean out much better that the bfg's. the revos have more siping.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

There are literally 1,000+ threads on this site about tires. Do a search and enjoy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sawboy;1906459 said:


> There are literally 1,000+ threads on this site about tires. Do a search and enjoy.


and there are a thousand more about.
can you give me a price on this lot or these drives?
will this plow fit?.
what plow?
what truck?

do you pretreat.?
what % of salt do i need in my brine, etc etc.

new tread patterns, siping do change from year to year.
my new set of revos dont look exactly like my old set


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Firestone WinterForce
2001 Dodge 2500 Cummins / I use 285/75/16
They Rock - I put the 1/2 bald tires on for the summer.


----------



## phantom451 (Dec 4, 2014)

nitto terra grappler g2 285/75/18


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

44" Mickeys are the best


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Cooper ST MAXX


----------



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

SnoFarmer;1906468 said:


> and there are a thousand more about.
> can you give me a price on this lot or these drives?
> will this plow fit?.
> what plow?
> ...


you are correct sir
I searched and didn't really find what I was looking for. That's why I posted in the Dodge section looking for a more specific answer to my situation. Tires change and new ones come out all the time and people also gains more experience with the tires they use over time too.

I guess I should have mentioned I am looking for as much grip as possible while still having good wear. If they wear out fast they aren't of much use to me. My all terrains last me a good 5-6 years, but after about 3-4 the tread for plowing is noticeably lacking. We don't get much snow down here so I would like to get 5-6 years out of snow tires that would really only be on for 3.5 months and stored inside to prevent dry rot. With a heavier plow than most the wear is something to consider.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

44" Mickeys filled with beet juice. But only because it's a dodge.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dannyc33;1907522 said:


> I would like to get 5-6 years out of snow tires that would really only be on for 3.5 months and stored inside to prevent dry rot. With a heavier plow than most the wear is something to consider.


That's what I do, having 2 sets of tires / rims, and the winter tires go into the garage for the remaining 8 months out of the year. I've had my set for 4 years now, and they're about 1/2 way worn out. The real issue is that they begin to harden up, even though they're stored inside, and lose some of their grip. The new radial tires made today, vs bias from 30 years ago, are comprised of rubber that ages quickly no matter how they're stored. You will still have good tread on them, but they just don't stick as well. I run my tires about a month to two months ahead of the first snows to get them back into shape, and pliable again. it helps, but age is creeping up on them (just like me), and this is my last year for using them. Off to CL they go, and I'm buying a new set of bizzacks or whatever I feel is a good winter only tire I can find locally.

BTW, My tires are mud terrains, and they're really not very good in snow. Mud yes, snow=no....

Let us know what you eventually buy.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I've got a 3/4 Ram and run Michelin LTX MS/2 year round primarily. That being said, I purchased a set of Blizzak W965 and swap them out just like you are intending to do. I keep them inside year round when not is use. The verdict from what I've experienced? As for grip, the W965 is better than the LTX MS/2 but not by a wide margin. The sidewall stiffness is better on the Michelin and the Blizzak will give you an odd feeling as you're driving but once you get used to it it's not an issue. They both have the weight capacity we need for these heavy plows and the W965 will wear out much quicker than the LTX MS/2. Also, the MS/2 will give you better mileage and traction than the AS tires can offer.

AS tires are just an all around tire that "can" do numerous things "ok" but never excels in any one particular condition compared to others. The MS/2 has tons of siping and works really well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dannyc33;1907522 said:


> you are correct sir
> I searched and didn't really find what I was looking for. That's why I posted in the Dodge section looking for a more specific answer to my situation. .


my previous post wasn't directed at you......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Round ones and pneumatic.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1907807 said:


> Round ones and pneumatic.


I like something with a bit more traction than a inner-tube.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dannyc33;1907522 said:


> I am looking for as much grip as possible while still having good wear..


Tire pressures are critical to maintaining grip. The rears of my 2014 3/4 Ram with Firestones (285/75/18 winterforce and Transforce) need me to be down in the 50s when the truck is empty before I can get any heat in the carcass. Add weight and you need to up the PSI. My Revo IIs (265/75/17 wanted the rears in the high 40s when empty.

You can easily change the steering characteristics of the truck with rear tire pressures. Increase your rear pressure to 70/75 psi and she'll rotate a lot faster.


----------



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking around it seems stores either don't have any or don't even know they made tires this size for snow with 10 ply and load E rating, sigh

right now these seem to be my only options
245/75R16
Hankook
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...pc=10932&ar=75&rf=true&rd=16&rc=INIINT&cs=245

and 265/70R17
Blizzaks
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...pc=25659&ar=70&rf=true&rd=17&rc=INIINT&cs=265


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I love my Kelly Safari's


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Those Revo ll are good but like everyone says they don't last long


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wrangler HT's


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

looked at goodyear duratracs? for me, the best tire i've ever run in the snow. hands down.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1907026 said:


> I like Cooper ST MAXX


 I'll second the Coopers.I'd also look at the Dura-Tacs.Winter tires,the Cooper Discoverer M&S seemed to be popular on the site for some time,it seemsnow more guys are using the Firestone Winterforce.I know basher just got a set of the Winterforce,I'm looking forward to his review of them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gc3;1908750 said:


> Those Revo ll are good but like everyone says they don't last long


I'm on the 5th season on a set of revo's.
they sure out last BFG's, for me.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1908885 said:


> I'm on the 5th season on a set of revo's.
> they sure out last BFG's, for me.


5th season....you only run then in the winter?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a set of winterforce tires for my 350 after years of running many different a/t tires that were mud and snow rated. The Winterforce hands down blows them away in snow traction. I couldn't beleive the difference in traction than even all the at tires everyone on here has said are awesome in the snow. I always want a set of the winterforce tires now.they also show almost no wear from using them all last winter and I put a good amount of driving on them with the snowy winter we had in central nh last year


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gc3;1908896 said:


> 5th season....you only run then in the winter?


The plow truck is my winter truck.
I just put a set of revos on my summer truck.
sure, the stock michelin's lasted a long time on the road but the were absolutely the worst performing tire I have had, off of pavement or in the snow, the couple of times it saw snow....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RONK;1908799 said:


> I know basher just got a set of the Winterforce,I'm looking forward to his review of them.


So am I, just need some snow.


----------



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

one shop was able to find the Firestone Winter Force for the 245/75R16 wheels and ordered them and should be here in a week 

Ill figure out what I want for the 265/70R17 wheels once I find a second set to put them on, or if it snows first and theres a noticeable difference on the 16s Ill just put them on the 17s and worry about a second set later


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1908912 said:


> The plow truck is my winter truck.
> I just put a set of revos on my summer truck.
> sure, the stock michelin's lasted a long time on the road but the were absolutely the worst performing tire I have had, off of pavement or in the snow, the couple of times it saw snow....


 I don't think I've ever been stuck as much as when I had michelins, they were good at first, then they seemed to harden off. I tried a couple different brands and ended up happy with the Revos


----------



## Kurtz (Oct 3, 2014)

I found a set of Medalist traction king tires at a local dealer for $500. They are the best snow tires I have ever had on a truck. I was told that they were discontinuing them so you might be able to find a good deal. I put winterforces on my cars in the winter and they are very good also.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

dt5150;1908764 said:


> looked at goodyear duratracs? for me, the best tire i've ever run in the snow. hands down.


I have a set on my 2500 Cummins and absolutely love them. A little more open for unloading and a bit softer rubber compound (not as soft per say a dedicated snow tire but wont wear out on dry pavment like snows do) sipping in the tread blocks. My buddy had em on his Chevy dmax dually when they first came out. ran a lot of highway miles and hauled heavy all summer and had 50k miles on them before he sold the truck and still had better than 1/4 tread. I had the cooper st Maxx before the duratrac's and didn't like em one bit for winter and they wore weird.


----------

